# Creamed honey mixer?



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a paint mixer from Home Depot. Think it was 10.00.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I use the one in the 2nd link above. It mixes well and doesn't scratch up the bucket if you hit the sides or bottom with it - no worries about little pieces of plastic. Plus the screw type puts a lot of air in the mix.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I have purchased and used the 2nd link and it worked great.


----------

